# Need some band material



## WILD BILL

In the last few days I have built two antler slingshots,bought two store bought slingshots,put together a band making jig and have road around trying to come up with band material. Blue theraband is the strongest that I can find locally. I made a triple band set for HOSS. The set shot very well using 3/8 steel. but is showing sine of tear wear after about 100 shots.

I have watched hours of videos (band making,test shooting,slingshot making I would love to try some gold. I would also like to try some latex just as what Tex use's. I bought some surgical tubing at the local ACE. It shot well enough, but not as smooth as the yellow Powerline.

Is there a member that will sell/trade to me some band material? I am planning on hunting with these weapons.I work with leather so I have a generous amount of leather.HOSS will shoot bought tubes and flat bands so I would like to try both. I like SPEED and POWER so I would like my bands to be a good medium between the two.

HOSS

Thanks

Bill


----------



## August West

Man that antler slingshot is cool as the underside of your pillow.









I bought some tubing off of a vender on ebay, before I knew about this forum, but I am sure there is someone on here that will sell you some tubing. Check the adds and the vendor section. Chris


----------



## newconvert

dont know what you are looking for exactly but there are some black tubes in the classifieds section right now


----------



## e~shot

I think all the vendors here sell nice pre cut bandsets Or you can buy band materials and make your own. Search for YouTube for band making tutorials.


----------



## flippinout

I live in Asheville and would be happy to set you up with different bands. Give me a shout and we can do some shooting too.


----------



## Charles

Very, very nice job on that slingshot! I am sure you will get some alternate bands from some of the guys here.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Sean

Lovely slingshot, work of art.









sean


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Check the Classifieds Section, button at the top of the page.

http://slingshotforum.com/classifieds/

Or check out the Vendors Forum.


----------



## Jacktrevally

There are a few guys selling bansets.

Gamekeeper John from the U.K- DTBG, well tied with a slimlne pouch.

Want more power? A+ Magnum bands! Tapered DTBG (30mm at the tips)

Flatband- Has a wide variety of bands including 0.03" and 0.05" latex pre-tied on pouches availaible.


----------

